# Need a cheap a cheap front tandem wheel.



## oniondip (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello all,

Restoring a Burley and the front wheel is missing. Wondering if I could use a 36 spoke wheel, or do I need a 40 spoke? Total weight is 310 lbs.. The rear is 40 spokes. Thanks.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I think 36 would be fine on the front.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I think 36 would be fine on the front.


Meant to answer this a couple of days ago. I agree that 36 would be fine, with the caveat that it be a relatively new wheel. Modern spokes, I think, are much stronger than older ones. Could be wrong about that though.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*My experience*



oniondip said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Restoring a Burley and the front wheel is missing. Wondering if I could use a 36 spoke wheel, or do I need a 40 spoke? Total weight is 310 lbs.. The rear is 40 spokes. Thanks.


We run 36 spoke front and rear. Deep V rims laced to Phil Woods hubs with 700x25c Michelin Krylion tires. The PW hubs are probably overkill. We do fast training rides and unladen tours on our tandem. Never a problem with a pair of well built wheels.

Total Weight 300# = Captain 160# + Stoker 105# + Tandem 35#


----------



## sport7 (Jan 10, 2010)

i run a cheap 36 spoke front wheel and all is well; grabbed it very cheap from the LBS.

Of course when i got home the new wheel was disassembled, new grease applied to the bearings, and the wheel gets trued and all spokes checked. 

i am starting to guess that it's not about the price so much as maintenance and inspection periodically. Of course if money aint an issue, get the best of the best and then some.


----------

